# My Kadee Install also



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got a 4/40 tap and bit from Ace Hardware 

The bit is a couple sizes larger for a over sized hole 











I positioned the coupler to drill the holes 











The holes drilled 











Taped the holes 










Prepare the coupler with spacers.

# 4 washers Six on each screw.

Something I determined earlier 






















Using the Kadee height gauge I determined how many washers I needed 

The screws can be cut to length now


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, 
Isn't the Oversized bit for clearance through the draft gear and a smaller one for a pilot hole for the tap? 
Taps usually have a specific drill bit to use for each one. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 21 Apr 2013 07:38 AM 
JJ, 
Isn't the Oversized bit for clearance through the draft gear and a smaller one for a pilot hole for the tap? 
Taps usually have a specific drill bit to use for each one. 

John 
I really should not have said that when taping plastic.


I drill a slightly over sized hole when tapping metal to make it easier to tap.,

Less meat for the tap to cut into .

On softer metals I actually use a drill to do the tapping. 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you using nuts to secure the screws in place? 

If so why not run the screws down through from the top and put the nuts underneath the couplers for a cleaner look.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rlvette on 21 Apr 2013 09:10 AM 
Are you using nuts to secure the screws in place? 

If so why not run the screws down through from the top and put the nuts underneath the couplers for a cleaner look. 
No Randy I am not using any nuts. The plastic is tapped for the 4/40 screw. 

In the pictures I have not cut the screws to length yet.

In other applications I have done what you suggested.

I have actually dune what you said. 

I also have put nuts between the rolling stock and the coupler as spacers to get the height I needed. 

Then I put nuts to old the coupler in place. 

JJ


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Typically a #43 drill bit is used for a 4-40 tap. But it varies depending on how much or how little material you want to tap into.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By San Juan on 21 Apr 2013 10:47 AM 
Typically a #43 drill bit is used for a 4-40 tap. But it varies depending on how much or how little material you want to tap into. 
Exactly. In harder metals I drill a over sized hole to make it easier to tap taking off less metal. There is a less chance of breaking off the tap.


Castings can be difficult to tap .

Depending on the hardness of the metal I have been known to use a drill motor as a tapping wrench. 




JJ


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Good points about taping into metal JJ.

I recently drilled and tapped two Precision Scale 1:24 tank cars for Kadee couplers. Wow that was some thick brass to get through. And I drilled by hand using a large pin vise


----------

